# Why Is It No Non Aussie Actor Can Do A Real Aussie Accent?



## JW Frogen (Sep 27, 2016)

This is so fucking strange, actors can do British, great class and small, Americans of all kinds from Texas to New York, actors can do foreign accents, but to the trained Aussie ear, no non Aussie actor can do an Aussie accent.

What is up with that?


----------



## JW Frogen (Sep 27, 2016)

Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaate!


----------



## WheelieAddict (Sep 27, 2016)

Crikey mate.


----------



## JW Frogen (Sep 27, 2016)

WheelieAddict said:


> Crikey mate.


I miss Steve Erwin, he was a force of fucking nature mate.


----------



## JW Frogen (Sep 27, 2016)

I miss every good thing I have ever lost in life.

That is what life is mate.


----------



## JW Frogen (Sep 27, 2016)

We live in a dry, hard land.

Full of Indigenous dreams and Chinese real estate prices.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Sep 27, 2016)

JW Frogen said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Crikey mate.
> ...


I miss that guy too.

mate


----------



## TheOldSchool (Sep 27, 2016)

I would assume it's because they want viewers to understand them


----------



## BULLDOG (Sep 27, 2016)

JW Frogen said:


> This is so fucking strange, actors can do British, great class and small, Americans of all kinds from Texas to New York, actors can do foreign accents, but to the trained Aussie ear, no non Aussie actor can do an Aussie accent.
> 
> What is up with that?



I've heard that sex with kangaroos has some effect on the vocal chords. Just sayin.


----------



## idb (Sep 27, 2016)

Maybe because no-one wants to be mistaken for an Australian?


----------

